# dell 4500 restore to factory settings



## Britton

I have my daughters old computer. I want to restore back to original factory settings. She has too much junk on the computer. How do I do that?


----------



## porterjw

During POST you should see a prompt to press F2 or F12 (think Dells are F12) to enter the Boot Menu. Once there, you should see an option for the Recovery partition. If not, try holding CTRL + F11 during POST.


----------



## johnb35

I have the 4500 as well, not being used at the moment though.   However, the 4500 did not come with a recovery partition, it came with an xp install cd and application cd to install all the drivers and sofware that came with it.  You will need to find these cd's to reinstall windows.


----------



## Caminokid

johnb35 said:


> I have the 4500 as well, not being used at the moment though.   However, the 4500 did not come with a recovery partition, it came with an xp install cd and application cd to install all the drivers and sofware that came with it.  You will need to find these cd's to reinstall windows.



My 5100 is the same way. Came with the discs.

My HP has the recovery partition. When you boot it up it asks if you want to use the recovery partiton.


----------



## porterjw

> I have the 4500 as well, not being used at the moment though. However, the 4500 did not come with a recovery partition, it came with an xp install cd and application cd to install all the drivers and sofware that came with it.



Noted. Disregard my Post then


----------

